# What is your favorite book that you've read for free on your Kindle?



## leopardgirl314 (Mar 5, 2011)

What is your favorite book that you've read for free on your Kindle?

Whether it was a classic or something that was free for a limited time


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

This is going to sound hopelessly nerdy, but: Thoughts of Marcus Aurelius.  That said, I've also downloaded The Island of Doctor Moreau, and I haven't read it yet.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

South: the story of Shackleton's 1914-1917 expedition by Sir Ernest Henry Shackleton


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

_Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl Written by Herself_, published in 1861, an autobiographical narrative written by Harriet Ann Jacobs.



I just downloaded _South: the story of Shackleton's 1914-1917 expedition_, recommended by NapCat. Here's the link to the free version at Amazon:


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Its a tossup between Charlie Carillo's Raising Jake and Christian Cantrell's Containment (which is still free if you don't mind converting it from an epub.)


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

As I've been a voracious reader all my life (and most free books on Kindle appear to be old and/or classics), I pretty much read all I wanted of the freebies years ago-- long before I got my Kindle. So I have no favorite free book: all the ones I want to read cost something. But they've all been worth it so far!


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

The Girl of the Limberlost by Gene Stratton Porter.  My mom has a copy, but I rarely get to read it.  Was so happy to download a book that's been out of print forever!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I've only tried a couple of freebies and deleted them after one chapter. I downloaded Treasure Island for free, haven't had chance to read it yet.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

"Bright of the Sky" by Kay Kenyon.

Unfortunately, it's the ONLY $0.00 book I've read! I just checked all of my Kindle Orders... I've "purchased" a number of free books, but this is the only one I've read! It _is_ a good book, and I bought #2 in the series, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.

I was going to say "The Odyssey" (reading it now) except I realized that I purchased an overly expensive kindle copy of that in order to get the better translation (Fagles). That's about the only reason I'll pay over $10 for fiction... translator choice.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

The Penelopiad by Margaret Atwood was free for a few weeks on the UK Amazon. I love Margaret Atwood, and although this wasn't her best, even B-grade Atwood is better than most people's A-star efforts.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

*The Whiskey Rebels* by David Liss. 
deb


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I really enjoyed Saving Sailor which is no longer free



I also really like the public domain title - The Enchanted April.

Jenna


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Jules Verne's _The Mysterious Island _ - I had never read that one before and it was so much fun!!!

Also, _The People of the Mist_ by H. Rider Haggard. I'va never particularly liked the author but his book was good. Quite unusual female characters and rather strange ending.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

For the classics I would say Jane Eyre and Pride and Prejudice.

For regular books I would say Outlander by Diana Gibaldon, The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen and Darkfever by Karen Moning.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'd probably go with _Blood Engines_ by T.A. Pratt for new books (no longer offered for free, though). For "classics" either the H.P. Lovecraft collection or the P.G. Wodehouse collection (how's that for a contrast?).

Hmm...what's with all the first-two-initials authors?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Back when I had my first Kindle, a K2 US, I got "The Best of Robert E. Howard, Volume One" for free. It has quite a range of Howard stories, and only a couple of Conans. I read one story between each novel I read, so it lasted a while. It also has a biography of Howard at the end. Clearly the publisher thought I would then buy Volume Two, but I haven't yet. I probably will at some point.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

At some point James Clemens "Wit'ch Fire" (Book 1 from the Banned and the Banished series) was free and I just picked it up. I liked it so much that I immediately bought all other books in the series (4 of them), and just read them back to back.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins:


----------



## Mindings (Mar 4, 2011)

OK This is a tricky one as of course it may change with time. One advantage of free books is that it gives you the chance to try some books at risk and that's how I discovered "The Lost Prince" by Frances Hodgson Burnett. When I first started to read it, I nearly gave up as the opening chapters were hard going and didn't seem to lead anywhere, but there was something about it that made me stick with it and I was glad I did. Firstly, once needs to get things into context of the time it was written and most of all, the state of Europe at the time. I was intrigued that a group of children at play, were drawn into political events in a foreign country. 
Although I had pretty much guessed the outcome, I was rivetted in finding out if I was right and a few times the author had me wondering.

Go for it!

Philip


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> "...I just downloaded _South: the story of Shackleton's 1914-1917 expedition_, recommended by NapCat..."


Hope you enjoy it....the suffering those men experienced is staggering.....then they went back for more ! The lure of Antarctica is incredible.


----------



## amkuska (Apr 3, 2011)

Sympathy for the Devil by Holly Lisle. It was free in some e-library. I loved it so much I bought 4 of her books. ^^


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

NapCat said:


> South: the story of Shackleton's 1914-1917 expedition by Sir Ernest Henry Shackleton


How was the Shackleton book? I've always been interested in his story.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I am fascinated by the Shackleton story. In addition to _South_, while not free, there is also Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible Voyage and The Endurance: Shackleton's Legendary Antarctic Expedition which has the amazing pictures that were taken on the voyage. I have this one in hardback so I don't know how the pictures would look on the Kindle.


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

I read a novella titled REAPER by Rachel Vincent. Really loved it.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I am going to have to go with Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning

I did not get this one for free, but Outlander by Diana Gabaldon would also be in the tops


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

drenfrow said:


> I am fascinated by the Shackleton story. In addition to _South_, while not free, there is also Endurance: Shackleton's Incredible Voyage and The Endurance: Shackleton's Legendary Antarctic Expedition which has the amazing pictures that were taken on the voyage. I have this one in hardback so I don't know how the pictures would look on the Kindle.


Okay, I'm going to find that right now. Thanks!


----------



## Markterry (Apr 5, 2010)

No Mercy by John Gilstrap. Awesome!

Cheers,
Mark Terry

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

drenee said:


> *The Whiskey Rebels* by David Liss.
> deb


I'll second this. Very good book and probably the first freebie I read, too.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

All God’s Creatures by Carolyn McSparren. It was only free for a limited time I believe. It's a James Herriott kind of book about a vet and her career and cases.


----------



## whyareyouthewaythatyouare10 (Mar 31, 2011)

Someone else mentioned it already, but I also enjoyed _Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl Written by Herself_. It's really interesting and isn't a difficult read. The author is great at describing incidents in her life and you can feel her emotion through her writings. Truly a good one.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

One of the great joys of having a Kindle is all the free classics which are just one-click away. I loved Dickens' A Christmas Carol. I'm currently reading The Tenant of Wildfell Hall.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> I also really like the public domain title - The Enchanted April.
> 
> Jenna


Oooh, I'm going to have to look for that one! Thanks!

For public domain titles, I just read for the first time and loved _The Secret Garden_, but _Pride and Prejudice_ is still my all-time favorite.

For non-public domain, I'll have to second _Raising Jake_.

N


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Already Dead by Charlie Huston, but that was a while ago and only for a limited time. Still a great book, though...


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

The Mountains of Mourning by Lois McMaster Bujold. Wish I'd written it.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

No longer free.


----------



## jessicara7474 (Dec 17, 2009)

Assassin's Apprentice by Robin Hobb


----------



## markarayner (Mar 14, 2011)

I also recently read and enjoyed (ironically) "How to Live on 24 Hours a Day".  It's actually quite funny, in places.


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't really keep track of which titles I've paid for and which I haven't. Of course some of the classics will obviously be free, but I've downloaded others as well. I guess the cost side of things is taken out of the equation once I've got the book. I've spent the money so now it is more about whether I enjoy the book.

Sampling usually means I'm not disappointed.


----------

